# hardbody1 proud to sponsor on IronMaG!



## hb1 (Nov 2, 2010)

Its a pleasure to be a sponsor here on IronMag Forums.
This is a well respected forum and we are happy to be here.

We would like to offer all Members 25% off the price of any sciroxx products ordered from us between now and November 7 at Midnight.

Just go to our sub forum, click on the sciroxx list, and e-mail your order to

sciroxxme@safe-mail.net

Thank You,

hb1


----------



## Arnold (Nov 2, 2010)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*hb1* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *sign-up here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member


Note: This is an automated message.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Nov 2, 2010)

Welcome to the forum.

best-regards

World Pharma - Buy anabolic steroids online without prescription


----------



## Bigbroful (Nov 2, 2010)

hey HB1


----------



## brandon123 (Nov 2, 2010)

welcome HB1.  sounded like a introduction of a sponsor


----------



## MsGuns (Nov 2, 2010)

*Welcome HB1 and thx for sponsoring the board!*


----------



## Hell (Nov 3, 2010)

Hello,

I was just recommended to use your service by someone a couple days ago.  Good to see you here and the discount sounds great.  I've been trying to decide where to order my first cycle supplies from.


----------



## savinurlife7787 (Feb 21, 2011)

Hey HB1 I've been stressing on where to get my next cycle as I have paid over 1000 for this one. Was to paranoid to get them over the internet because of my Job so I paid an outrageous price for some test. I under stand you are a reliable source, Guess I will find out. But before I drop alot of money can you email me some info. Let me know how this works. Any advise will be greatly appreciated. Thanks BRo


----------



## brandon123 (Feb 22, 2011)

pm sent


----------



## Gena Marie (Feb 23, 2011)

Welcome, thank you for being a sponsor


----------



## NJRiot (Apr 5, 2011)

hb1 pm me please.  problem with the order form.  thanks


----------



## vortrit (Apr 6, 2011)

Welcome to IM!


----------



## Retroshaper (Apr 6, 2011)

Welcome! Good to have you here!


----------



## elbkind (Apr 9, 2011)

you r G2G!!!


----------



## ROCK STEADY (Apr 9, 2011)

Welcome and thanks...


----------



## alterntego (Apr 11, 2011)

ditto .. looking forward to being another happy hb1 fan .


----------

